# moss?



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

so, this hitch hiked on my crypt, looks like flame moss, can anyone ID is for sure? and if it is moss, how to grow it?

thanks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, moss, and might belong to genus Taxiphyllum. Was it on a Crypt collected in the wild?


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

no, i got it from a friend, he bought 1 pack and they gave him 1 free one, i was given the free one.

when i took it out of the pot, it had this on it, i was about to throw it away, but then it didnt look like algea, how should i plant it?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Like other aquarium mosses, e.g. tied on stone or wood. It may be the usual Java Moss, Taxiphyllum barbieri.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i never had moss...lol

here is israel, mosses arnet common, so even java moss is uncommon, i stuck them in holes n my wood, and filled it up with the much it came with, so it wont fall of it.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

That will function, and Java moss is one of the hardiest plants.
Surely one can find also few native aquatic mosses in waters in Israel.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

first find water...

here there are very few plants because we dont have lakes, only some few streams, i never found anything there...

edit:

i guess that if we wait a few days, itll grow more, and then someone might identify it, it seems to grow pretty fast


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK; perhaps rather in the more humid parts (north) and in the Jordan river (I've read something about interesting Theodoxus snails there). Here is something about Fissidens fontanus in Turkey with the note that the next occurrence is in Israel: http://www.cryptogamie.com/pagint_en/recherche/affich_art.php?cid=333


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i live 15 min from The Yarkon Springs, the jordan river is a nice place to search, ill have to go there, most ouf our trips are in the streams near jeruselem and the negev. i am yet to find plants in the yarkon, it is said there are very spetial plants there, unique to the place, i guess i have to search more.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Looks promising: http://lenorajg.wordpress.com/?s=yarkon&submit=Search
Aquatic and semi-aquatic mosses might grow on concrete, stones and wood around the water line.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

hmm, thats about 15min fro me, ill have to check it.


----------



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

It seems like u have pearl moss coz I have the same moss also from a hobbyist in Israel.
Heard that other hobbyists have found it in the the Golan region.
They've found a few other mosses which look like fissidens.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

hmm, i know it was from the golan, maybe, do you any info about that moss, Thanks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Very different plants are called "pearl moss" in the hobby, mainly Plagiomnium species (belong to the mosses s.str.) and foliose liverworts as Heteroscyphus zollingeri. They have round leaves. The moss in Tikulila's pic has rather narrow leaves with acute tip, and I'm still quite sure it's a Taxiphyllum. But who knows, perhaps also a Taxiphyllum floats around under the label "pearl moss" in the hobby.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

the moss is starting to catch on the wood, ill send new pics


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i casnt get any pics my camara wont work, but it is catching, so, is there anyone who has another clue about this one?


----------

